# 75g medium light, co2, dirt substrate, EI dosing



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking good !
Is the plant at the front left dwarf sag?


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep, all dwarf sag in the front.

Thanks


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks nice.

Maybe you could edit your first post and give us some specs.


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

Standard size 75G
Miracle gro organic potting soil capped with black flourite.
1 T5HO + 2 T5NO for 9hrs/day
presurized Co2
EI for 40 -60 gallon (because my light is not high and I have soil)

java fern 
hygo cory
hygro sunset
cabomba
dwarf sag
tawain moss
tiger lotus
ludwigia gladulosa
ludwigia cuba??

12 rummynose
15 harlequin rasbora
2 bn plecos
2 otto
few amano shrimp


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

sweet tank and even better photo. nice job

get some more photo's for us.


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

tranceaddict said:


> sweet tank and even better photo. nice job
> 
> get some more photo's for us.


This is the same tank 3 months ago before the overhaul.


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally finished my stand, painted it and added the doors.

Before









After
overexposed tank but you can see the color of the stand now.

















Added a koralia 550 for circulation and some rotala wallichii


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good man, I would get another diffuser, I have had a few of the ladders, and they just take up too much space and not very efficient.


----------



## kevgsp (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya, have been thinking about replacing the ladder with a reactor, but for now it's seems to be working better than I expected. I don't know if it's because I run my co2 24/7 or my organic potting soil base is producing co2 but 2bps will keep my dc lime green/yellow. I am using 4dkh water in the dc I made with distilled and baking soda, using a new kh test kit (even tested with 4x the water for better accuracy) Plants pearl lots considering I don't have alot of light over this tank.

I read somewhere that the efficiency of the ladder is above 90% if you figure a 6mm dia bubble ends up a 1mm dia bubble at the top of the ladder. They are not the best looking that is for sure and they will not handle high bubble rates but the simplicity I like. At $20 for a 20lb co2 refill using 4-5 bps total for two tanks gas is probably the least expensive part of this hobby. 

I can't stand micro bubbles in the tank so all ceramic diffusers are out...

btw Jimmy thanks for the plants I got from you back in the spring...have about 4sqft of dwarf sag carpet now from those 5-6 plants.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

no prob dude. 

you wont get the cloud of mist with the glass diffusers. I have only seen the cloudy issue in my inline ceramic one. I hate that, even more than the ladder =P But yes, they have shown to be efficient per bubble.


----------

